# Dumb ****** /border crossing



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

So, I just realized Nuevo Laredo is in Tamaulipas!!!!!! I really don't know my geography.... Isn't there a safe place to cross?!? I was recently advised by some friends in Mexico to not cross Columbia because it is too remote and it is a known drug cartel highway, to not cross Piedras Negras because it is too dangerous, anything in Chihuahua, Sonora, Baja is even worse.... That leaves, let me see... nothing! Obviously I won't do anything stupid like travel at night but Tamaulipas seems to be in the news every day...What to do if one must cross the border?!?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Relax. Cross wherever it is convenient. Enjoy your trip. Laredo Bridge #2 is quite popular, but there are other options.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Relax. Cross wherever it is convenient. Enjoy your trip. Laredo Bridge #2 is quite popular, but there are other options.


Ditto. I have crossed the border numerous times including Tijuana, Mexicali, Nogales, Agua Prieta, and Ciudad Juarez. You may be overthinking this one.


----------



## Mr.Chips (May 23, 2008)

We usually cross at Colombia.Less busy than Laredo and have found the staff to be very efficient.We cross in the morning and are very careful not to speed when travelling to the Monterey turn off.We have had friends who have paid morbida for their alleged speeding.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Mr.Chips said:


> We usually cross at Colombia.Less busy than Laredo and have found the staff to be very efficient.We cross in the morning and are very careful not to speed when travelling to the Monterey turn off.We have had friends who have paid morbida for their alleged speeding.


We got hit up for mordida coming out of Saltillo (and Acapulco).


----------



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

Mr.Chips said:


> We usually cross at Colombia.Less busy than Laredo and have found the staff to be very efficient.We cross in the morning and are very careful not to speed when travelling to the Monterey turn off.We have had friends who have paid morbida for their alleged speeding.


When was the last time you crossed?


----------



## Mr.Chips (May 23, 2008)

We last crossed at Colombia March 2015...on our way back to Ontario.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

I crossed at Laredo Bridge #2 (Juarez-Lincoln) this past September. It was really jammed up crossing into the U.S. I cancelled my TIP at the booth, but after calculating my wait time to cross the bridge at nearly three hours, I bailed and drove on up to Colombia and crossed there. It was busy, too, but only took about 40 minutes.

I crossed back into Mexico a couple of days later at Bridge 2, but the Banjercito wouldn't give me my TIP because my U.S. tag was expired. So, I had to cross back into the U.S. and go to the Webb County tax assessor's office and get a temporary 30-day Texas plate and cross back into Mexico. Fortunately, it was a slow morning on the bridge, at CIITEV, and at the tax office, so that whole runaround only delayed me about an hour.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Interesting. Are you now driving with expired plates? Did they give you a TIP good for the length of your INM document, or just for the 30 days on your Texas transit permit?


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Interesting. Are you now driving with expired plates? Did they give you a TIP good for the length of your INM document, or just for the 30 days on your Texas transit permit?


Yes, I drive with expired tags down here. They only care about the validity of the TIP. And, yes, they still give you a 180-day TIP even though the Texas temp tag is only good for 30 days.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

Frankly, I think it's just the whim of the Banjercito clerk you happen to get that day. Because you can get a TIP with only your title, which doesn't indicate anything about registration. Legally, all they need to do is connect you to ownership of the vehicle, so they really shouldn't care if your tags are current or not.

You can order the TIP online, and just email a scanned copy of your title or registration after you've already received your TIP via DHL, and they never say anything about an expired registration.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Jalisco, and probably other states, require that the vehicle registration be current, somewhere, in order to drive on the roads. The TIP only permits the car to BE in Mexico; it is not a tarjeta de circulacion. So, you may be OK until you aren‘t........


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Jalisco, and probably other states, require that the vehicle registration be current, somewhere, in order to drive on the roads. The TIP only permits the car to BE in Mexico; it is not a tarjeta de circulacion. So, you may be OK until you aren‘t........


Well, good to know. But, so far, I've been stopped by Federales in Oaxaca, Guerrero, Morelos, Estado de Mexico, Guanajuato, Queretaro, Hidalgo, Puebla, Michoacan, SLP, Neuvo Leon, and Tamaulipas, and by the SSPDF here in the DF, and they have never given one whit whether my tag was expired or not as long as the TIP was good.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Chelloveck said:


> Well, good to know. But, so far, I've been stopped by Federales in Oaxaca, Guerrero, Morelos, Estado de Mexico, Guanajuato, Queretaro, Hidalgo, Puebla, Michoacan, SLP, Neuvo Leon, and Tamaulipas, and by the SSPDF here in the DF, and they have never given one whit whether my tag was expired or not as long as the TIP was good.


How about insurance - do you have that ?


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

chuck846 said:


> How about insurance - do you have that ?


Of course. There is no way I would drive as much as I do in Mexico without Mexican car insurance.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Raypinciotti said:


> So, I just realized Nuevo Laredo is in Tamaulipas!!!!!! I really don't know my geography.... Isn't there a safe place to cross?!? I was recently advised by some friends in Mexico to not cross Columbia because it is too remote and it is a known drug cartel highway, to not cross Piedras Negras because it is too dangerous, anything in Chihuahua, Sonora, Baja is even worse.... That leaves, let me see... nothing! Obviously I won't do anything stupid like travel at night but Tamaulipas seems to be in the news every day...What to do if one must cross the border?!?


Ray, we just crossed at Laredo this past Wednesday night, and spent the night in Nueva Laredo, leaving at 6:30 a.m. for Leon. We know our way around(we do this 2 times a year each way, taking care of the TIP and tourist visa first, then going straight to the motel, driving under the speed limit). Every crossing can be dangerous if you are in the wrong place at the wrong time, or you drive where you shouldn't, or you speed at night. Once, we missed the decapitated bodies hanging from the airport bridge in Nueva Laredo by about 7 hours. That's just life in Mexico. You decide to live with it and make the best of it (being very careful), or you decide not to come to Mexico. The longer you are in Mexico, the less you will act "out of place" and you will learn how to live and not worry. No one can guarantee your safety, but unless you do something stupid, or are VERY Gullible, you will generally be fine. You cannot come to Mexico and treat it like you were in the US where you have probably lived in areas with little or no violence, theft. or break ins affecting you or your family. But, if you remember you are in a Foreign country, with customs very different than what you are use to, and respect those customs and prepare as the Mexicans do, you will get along just fine. Be SURE to bring you PATIENCE with you.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Chelloveck said:


> Of course. There is no way I would drive as much as I do in Mexico without Mexican car insurance.


We usually buy from Lewis and Lewis. I needed the Legal part once, and thankfully, I had it, or I may still be in jail in Saltillo !


----------



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

coondawg said:


> We usually buy from Lewis and Lewis. I needed the Legal part once, and thankfully, I had it, or I may still be in jail in Saltillo !


You were in jail in Saltillo?!? Do tell.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Raypinciotti said:


> You were in jail in Saltillo?!? Do tell.


Only for about 7.5 hours, and I have decided that it was a valuable lesson learned and I never want to return there. To make a long story short, I bumped into an OLD truck at a red light, while looking at highway signs. I had a chance to give the guy 200p, but dumb me insisted on calling the police. When they arrived, I informed them that I had done no damage to his truck and that I had insurance. The truck driver went back to his truck, returning in a couple of minutes, claiming his wife and daughter were in tremendous pain from the accident. Ambulances were called, my car impounded, and I was in jail with a drunk that had been in a fight, with $3000 USD in my pocket. I had called the insurance company when the police told me I was going to jail, so they knew where I would be. Within 2 hours, I has an insurance agent and a lawyer to help me ( they spoke no English and I spoke very little Spanish). After xrays, tests, etc., and $450 USD from my insurance company to the driver, everyone was fine and I could be released when the judges signed the paper. It took the lawyer about 4 hours to get all the signatures, and I paid a fine of $85USD for bumping into the guy. I was released about 11p,m. and we went to get my car, but the guy said he was closed until the next day. For $40 USD, he decided to "open" for my car. I drove about 4.5 hours that night to cross the Border into Texas. BE SURE you get Insurance with Legal protection.


----------



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

coondawg said:


> Only for about 7.5 hours, and I have decided that it was a valuable lesson learned and I never want to return there. To make a long story short, I bumped into an OLD truck at a red light, while looking at highway signs. I had a chance to give the guy 200p, but dumb me insisted on calling the police. When they arrived, I informed them that I had done no damage to his truck and that I had insurance. The truck driver went back to his truck, returning in a couple of minutes, claiming his wife and daughter were in tremendous pain from the accident. Ambulances were called, my car impounded, and I was in jail with a drunk that had been in a fight, with $3000 USD in my pocket. I had called the insurance company when the police told me I was going to jail, so they knew where I would be. Within 2 hours, I has an insurance agent and a lawyer to help me ( they spoke no English and I spoke very little Spanish). After xrays, tests, etc., and $450 USD from my insurance company to the driver, everyone was fine and I could be released when the judges signed the paper. It took the lawyer about 4 hours to get all the signatures, and I paid a fine of $85USD for bumping into the guy. I was released about 11p,m. and we went to get my car, but the guy said he was closed until the next day. For $40 USD, he decided to "open" for my car. I drove about 4.5 hours that night to cross the Border into Texas. BE SURE you get Insurance with Legal protection.


Oh man! I know it is probably not fun for you but that was a fun read. Lol, sorry, I know it's not funny! I just don't understand why they arrested you? But I'll make sure to have insurance with legal protection!!! How do I hire these Lewis and Lewis guys? Did you get the insurance in the US or Mexico? Sounds like they were on top of things! One question: What happened to the $3000 dlls in your pocket? Hopefully nothing?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Raypinciotti said:


> Oh man! I know it is probably not fun for you but that was a fun read. Lol, sorry, I know it's not funny! I just don't understand why they arrested you? But I'll make sure to have insurance with legal protection!!! How do I hire these Lewis and Lewis guys? Did you get the insurance in the US or Mexico? Sounds like they were on top of things! One question: What happened to the $3000 dlls in your pocket? Hopefully nothing?


Lewis & Lewis Mexico ins. on the internet, just pay and print out policy. Really, after all was said and done, I had an ok time in the jail, as all the inmates liked Americans and were "honored" to be in with me. No one tried to harm me, and I left with the money, after $85 and $40. I look back fondly on that time as a valuable experience that only cost me 7.5 hours and $125. They took me to jail because the other driver claimed I injured his family. THAT was his complaint against me, and until he was satisfied, I had to remain in jail. He actually wanted me to remain in jail all night, but he left about 10:40, so they released me. Remember, in Mexico, you are Guilty, until you can prove you are innocent. You do NOT want to become a part of the legal/justice system in Mexico, ever!


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey, great. Mexican jail stories are always cool. But if you would like to avoid a Mexican jail, I recommend ABA Seguros.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Chelloveck said:


> Hey, great. Mexican jail stories are always cool. But if you would like to avoid a Mexican jail, I recommend ABA Seguros.


And, your story is ???


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

coondawg said:


> And, your story is ???


My story? I've been incarcerated in Virginia, Florida, Alabama, Georgia, and California.

All for minor non-violent offenses, mind you. I'm a screw-up, but I'm not a criminal.

I am no stranger to the inside of a jail cell. But I am going to break my streak by not getting locked up down here.


----------



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

Chelloveck said:


> My story? I've been incarcerated in Virginia, Florida, Alabama, Georgia, and California.
> 
> All for minor non-violent offenses, mind you. I'm a screw-up, but I'm not a criminal.
> 
> I am no stranger to the inside of a jail cell. But I am going to break my streak by not getting locked up down here.


LOL, smart. I'm going to follow coondawg's advice and just get the insurance, and I'll try not get arrested! Still scared about the darn border though.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

Raypinciotti said:


> Still scared about the darn border though.... :fingerscrossed:


I wouldn't worry too much about the border crossing. Just cross during daylight hours and you'll be fine. Thousands of Americans and Canadians do it every day.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Raypinciotti said:


> LOL, smart. I'm going to follow coondawg's advice and just get the insurance, and I'll try not get arrested! Still scared about the darn border though.... :fingerscrossed:


Chello is correct, don't worry. The secret is to ask few questions and act like you have been there and done that many times. You will be fine, and fill up before you cross at Laredo, so you do not have to stop again in NL, after the TIP. Just drive on to Monterrey.  :welcome:


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Chelloveck said:


> My story? I've been incarcerated in Virginia, Florida, Alabama, Georgia, and California.
> 
> All for minor non-violent offenses, mind you. I'm a screw-up, but I'm not a criminal.
> 
> I am no stranger to the inside of a jail cell. But I am going to break my streak by not getting locked up down here.


Never been arrested - but I was deported once. Broke up with a high-ranking guy's daughter - in a country where maybe 3 families owned most everything - her's being one of them. They were nice about it. They gave me something like 72 hours to get out.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Raypinciotti said:


> LOL, smart. I'm going to follow coondawg's advice and just get the insurance, and I'll try not get arrested! Still scared about the darn border though.... :fingerscrossed:


We were pulling a trailer when we crossed early on a Sunday morning. We just got right in the 'go ahead and inspect us' line with our menaje. They told me to open the back of the trailer and pull out a few boxes. We had nothing to hide - just so happens the boxes I opened had clothing. Even though we had a paid-for menaje they still hit us up for some duties. Don't recall the amount but less than $100 USD.

In the States we had AAA road-assistance. They offer Mexican auto insurance (via GBP I think). That is what we did. Funny thing was they had 1 rate for something like 10 days and another for 365 days. Nothing in between and no refunds.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

If you cross at Laredo, be forewarned: it isn't real clear where you have to go to get your tourist card and TIP. Follow the signs. There is no logical funnel.

I've done it enough times now that I know Nuevo Laredo like the back of my hand. But I remember how confusing it was the first time.

If you want to save some time, order your TIP online. The Banjercito is very efficient, and you will receive your TIP via DHL in two days. Then, all you have to do is get your FMM card and roll.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Chelloveck said:


> If you cross at Laredo, be forewarned: it isn't real clear where you have to go to get your tourist card and TIP. Follow the signs. There is no logical funnel.
> 
> I've done it enough times now that I know Nuevo Laredo like the back of my hand. But I remember how confusing it was the first time.
> 
> If you want to save some time, order your TIP online. The Banjercito is very efficient, and you will receive your TIP via DHL in two days. Then, all you have to do is get your FMM card and roll.


You are right about it being easy to get twisted around at Laredo. At one point I was headed back into the US after clearing with Aduana. Some guy helped us out by moving some cones or such.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

chuck846 said:


> You are right about it being easy to get twisted around at Laredo. At one point I was headed back into the US after clearing with Aduana. Some guy helped us out by moving some cones or such.


Yep. The very first time I crossed, I already had my TIP. I went through the little aduana station right there after you cross the bridge. Usually, they aren't doing anything and you just drive right through. But on that day, they were checking vehicles. The girl rummaged through my trunk, looked at my windshield sticker, and waved me on. I figured I was good, so I just rolled on.

Then I got to the aduana station at the 20-kilometer checkpoint, and I didn't have my tourist card. So, the guy told me I had to drive back to the border and get my FMM card before I could proceed any further into Mexico. Live and learn.


----------



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

chuck846 said:


> We were pulling a trailer when we crossed early on a Sunday morning. We just got right in the 'go ahead and inspect us' line with our menaje. They told me to open the back of the trailer and pull out a few boxes. We had nothing to hide - just so happens the boxes I opened had clothing. Even though we had a paid-for menaje they still hit us up for some duties. Don't recall the amount but less than $100 USD.
> 
> In the States we had AAA road-assistance. They offer Mexican auto insurance (via GBP I think). That is what we did. Funny thing was they had 1 rate for something like 10 days and another for 365 days. Nothing in between and no refunds.


I wonder if it would be easier to just cross and pay the taxes on my used stuff. It is unfortunate that there are no clear procedures, but they did tell me if I take a Menaje an aduana broker will be needed and they will check EVERYTHING, Menaje paperwork plus broker is around 600 dlls! Should I just risk it and say " this is all my used stuff " I just can't find any information on what my options are..


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Raypinciotti said:


> I wonder if it would be easier to just cross and pay the taxes on my used stuff. It is unfortunate that there are no clear procedures, but they did tell me if I take a Menaje an aduana broker will be needed and they will check EVERYTHING, Menaje paperwork plus broker is around 600 dlls! Should I just risk it and say " this is all my used stuff " I just can't find any information on what my options are..


It has been a few years and I'm a little sketchy on everything we went through. As I said earlier we crossed very early on a Sunday. We did not seek out a broker. It is possible one of the guys we dealt with that morning was a broker who just happened by. I don't know. I seem to remember at one point saying - hey we are here early because we want to get a move on today. Funny - I came across our menaje recently while cleaning off my hard-drive. There was not a single value on the list - which had been approved by both the consulate and Aduana. And I do know that there were a lot of things on the menaje which we ended up not bringing with us. We paid something at the consulate. We paid something more at Laredo. We did not pay anything near 600 USD and they definitely did not make me unpack the trailer.

Sometimes you just have to go with your gut. Smile. Be polite. Be honest.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Chelloveck said, _"Webb County tax assessor's office and get a temporary 30-day Texas plate..."_

Would you expound on just how this was done..... did you already have a Texas (expired) plate? If not, did you have to re-title your vehicle in Texas? About how much did this transaction cost?

Thanks


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Ray, what do you think the value of the stuff you are bringing will be? If I remember correctly, if you declare it to be over 1000 USD, then you need a broker. That amount should be online somewhere. Remember, your personal use items are exempt.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

coondawg said:


> Ray, what do you think the value of the stuff you are bringing will be? If I remember correctly, if you declare it to be over 1000 USD, then you need a broker. That amount should be online somewhere. Remember, your personal use items are exempt.


Everything on our menaje (and in the trailer) was personal and used. They still hit us up for duties. But even used it was probably worth much more than $1000 USD. Two desktop computers, two laptops, couple large screen tv's, tools, kitchen stuff... Perhaps that was just some sort of mordida.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

chuck846 said:


> Everything on our menaje (and in the trailer) was personal and used. They still hit us up for duties. But even used it was probably worth much more than $1000 USD. Two desktop computers, two laptops, couple large screen tv's, tools, kitchen stuff... Perhaps that was just some sort of mordida.


We bring our laptops, kitchen utensils (some) soaps, toilet paper, paper towels, new clothes, shampoo, etc. every time we come down and these are exempt. I would think that they will always try to get a "bite" if they think they can, unless you have a copy of the rules to show them, should they try. If you think you are going to pay, I would rather pay once, at the Border. Remember, each one in the car has an exemption of $300USD value from the items that are not exempt. Best to find the rules and know in advance. They should be available under Aduana Mexico.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

RickS said:


> Chelloveck said, _"Webb County tax assessor's office and get a temporary 30-day Texas plate..."_
> 
> Would you expound on just how this was done..... did you already have a Texas (expired) plate? If not, did you have to re-title your vehicle in Texas? About how much did this transaction cost?
> 
> Thanks


No, my car is registered in a different state. And no titling is involved. You just walk into the tax assessor's office, tell them you need a 30-day Texas tag, show them your expired registration from whatever state, proof of U.S. auto insurance, and a valid driver's license from whatever state. I think it was about $25.00 USD. Takes maybe 20 minutes if they're not too busy.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

coondawg said:


> We bring our laptops, kitchen utensils (some) soaps, toilet paper, paper towels, new clothes, shampoo, etc. every time we come down and these are exempt. I would think that they will always try to get a "bite" if they think they can, unless you have a copy of the rules to show them, should they try. If you think you are going to pay, I would rather pay once, at the Border. Remember, each one in the car has an exemption of $300USD value from the items that are not exempt. Best to find the rules and know in advance. They should be available under Aduana Mexico.


Good advice. And if it were just my wife and I out for a Sunday drive - it is easier to start questioning (politely). But with four cats in the back of the car and wanting to make some progress on our journey - it just didn't seem like the right time to 'put up a fight'.


----------



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

coondawg said:


> Ray, what do you think the value of the stuff you are bringing will be? If I remember correctly, if you declare it to be over 1000 USD, then you need a broker. That amount should be online somewhere. Remember, your personal use items are exempt.


Oh, way waaay more than 1000 dlls. My hobbies are numerous: drumming ,video games, cooking, biking..... so there will be video game consoles, a full drum set, bicycle, pots and pans, lots of kitchen utensils, a desktop (gotta play those computer video games also). ... the wife keeps getting angrier and angrier...  It's all used though!!!


----------



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

chuck846 said:


> Good advice. And if it were just my wife and I out for a Sunday drive - it is easier to start questioning (politely). But with four cats in the back of the car and wanting to make some progress on our journey - it just didn't seem like the right time to 'put up a fight'.


Four cats?!? Did they say anything about that?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

you cave 2 pets per person so 4 is ok. WHen we came in we had 3 mastiffs and 2 cats and no one said anything...


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

I had a friend fly my two cats in before I drove down here. Technically, my cats have lived in Mexico longer than I have.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

And I think they speak better Spanish.


----------



## JetLee (Oct 29, 2015)

*Cross at Brownsville, Texas*



Chelloveck said:


> Yes, I drive with expired tags down here. They only care about the validity of the TIP. And, yes, they still give you a 180-day TIP even though the Texas temp tag is only good for 30 days.


Very safe. It is neighbor to Matamoros, Mexico.


----------



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

JetLee said:


> Very safe. It is neighbor to Matamoros, Mexico.


Too out of my way. I'll be coming from Seattle.... Isn't Matamoros at the heart of Tamaulipas where everything is going down with the zetas?


----------

